# New to the field - question...



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Just about everything goes well with our trade.
Welding is handy if you work on a lot of industrial projects
Instrumentation is also good ,although it is a separate trade here in Canada
Learning to program and troubleshooting PLCs can be handy in the manufacturing area
In the construction area, management skills will move you up the ladder.
Estimating and project management are both good to learn.
The associated fields which are connected to electrical are so varied.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wcord said:


> Just about everything goes well with our trade.
> Welding is handy if you work on a lot of industrial projects
> Instrumentation is also good ,although it is a separate trade here in Canada
> Learning to program and troubleshooting PLCs can be handy in the manufacturing area
> ...


I agree with the above 100%... PLC's and motor controls will make you worth TOP DOLLAR..:thumbup:

Thank you for your service and Welcome to the forum you will have fun here and learn too...:thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Code classes.


----------



## randomdude1138 (Feb 5, 2011)

The interview is next week... what sort of information should I brush up on before the interview? Any thoughts?

** Edit: Also, thanks for your info and input so far!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Choose something you can easily do in your garage without a license as a side job to go with electrical work. Easier said than done though..


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Choose something you can easily do in your garage without a license as a side job to go with electrical work. Easier said than done though..


Drywall repair!!


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

randomdude1138 said:


> I'm applying for an apprenticeship as an electrician (Inside Wireman - Commercial/Industrial) next week and I feel like I have a pretty solid chance at getting it. I'm a veteran with electronic/electrical repair experience in the military. My question is - what is a good field to cross train into?


Anything is good. This sounds like a new construction position so any code class you could take would be good. I would wait on any plc/programming till later in your career most employers are not going to let an apprentic doing anything with a plc except hold the flash light.
Basic welding or some kind of intro to fab/equipment would be good if you have no prior construction experience. 

As for the interview. Do they still give out a "Taps Book" when you transition out of the military? I know when I got out they gave me a book full of valuable info on resume/jobhunting/interview skills helped alot converting military into civilian. 


Hey thanks for serving!!!:thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

randomdude1138 said:


> I'm a veteran with electronic/electrical repair experience in the military.


Were you a Navy ET or Nuke?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Just being handy with tools has helped me to be an awesome apprentice.

I can operate a cordless drill, a hammer, a hammer drill, and a cordless hammer drill.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

Although I am green myself, I would probably want to be somewhat familiar with code and testing/listing agencies in preparation for the interview. Knowing how to set up and bend conduit quickly, diligently, and most important neatly is one of those things that can keep you employed for a long time (from what I am told). That will be handy if you go industrial/commercial, you're also going to want to learn about PLCs which is something I will be doing in a month or two in school. Good luck though man!

P.S. One of the guys in my school finished electrical, got a job and started going to school again for HVAC. He says he can get paid more and will make him more versatile on job sites. I am not sure if there is much truth in it but it might be worth something looking into.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Just being handy with tools has helped me to be an awesome apprentice.
> 
> I can operate a cordless drill, a hammer, a hammer drill, and a cordless hammer drill.


 WOW!!! Impressive!! Do you know Ohms Law too?:jester::laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

randomdude1138 said:


> I'm applying for an apprenticeship as an electrician (Inside Wireman - Commercial/Industrial) next week and I feel like I have a pretty solid chance at getting it.


 
Why? Is it the only job available, or do you NOT know what you want to do as a career?






randomdude1138 said:


> I'm a veteran with electronic/electrical repair experience in the military. My question is - what is a good field to cross train into?


First off, thanks....:thumbsup:

Second, many companies are hiring veterans. Veterans come with tax credits for the employer. Use this knowledge to your advantage and slide this tax credit into your opening 3 minutes of the interview.:thumbsup:





randomdude1138 said:


> Thanks in advance for any help!


Cheers.


----------

